# Virtuoso 6.1.3 conductor on 9-BETA2 does not work



## mathiasp (Sep 1, 2011)

I recently updated my system to -current, and rebuild all ports last weekend. I deleted everything in /usr/local and reinstalled everything using portmaster.

Now I can no longer use the virtuoso admin app located at http://localhost:8890/conductor/. I don't use this often, but I would say 2 month ago on 8.2 it worked fine.

The error I get in the webbrowser is: 



```
Error HTCLI

HC001: Connection Error in HTTP Client
```

In the log I only see some errors when starting virtuoso, but nothing when I try to access http://localhost:8890/conductor/ Also, the web based sparql endpoint works, and the command line isql-vt works, too.

Any tips would be most welcome.

Cheers, Mathias

P.S.:

Here is the full log after startup:


```
mp% cat /usr/local/virtuoso/db/virtuoso.log
		Thu Sep 01 2011
18:20:36 { Loading plugin 1: Type `plain', file `wikiv' in `/usr/local/lib/virtuoso/hosting'
18:20:36   WikiV version 0.6 from OpenLink Software
18:20:36   Support functions for WikiV collaboration tool
18:20:36   SUCCESS plugin 1: loaded from /usr/local/lib/virtuoso/hosting/wikiv.so }
18:20:36 { Loading plugin 2: Type `plain', file `mediawiki' in `/usr/local/lib/virtuoso/hosting'
18:20:36   MediaWiki version 0.1 from OpenLink Software
18:20:36   Support functions for MediaWiki collaboration tool
18:20:36   SUCCESS plugin 2: loaded from /usr/local/lib/virtuoso/hosting/mediawiki.so }
18:20:36 { Loading plugin 3: Type `plain', file `creolewiki' in `/usr/local/lib/virtuoso/hosting'
18:20:36   CreoleWiki version 0.1 from OpenLink Software
18:20:36   Support functions for CreoleWiki collaboration tool
18:20:36   SUCCESS plugin 3: loaded from /usr/local/lib/virtuoso/hosting/creolewiki.so }
18:20:36 OpenLink Virtuoso Universal Server
18:20:36 Version 06.01.3127-pthreads for FreeBSD as of Sep  1 2011
18:20:36 uses parts of OpenSSL, PCRE, Html Tidy
18:20:36 Database version 3126
18:20:36 SQL Optimizer enabled (max 1000 layouts)
18:20:38 Compiler unit is timed at 0.001095 msec
18:20:38 Error compiling a server init statement : 37000: SQ074: Line 18: syntax error at '' -- create method
xmla_discover_keywords () returns any for xmla_discover
{
declare kwds, res any;
d...
18:20:39 Error compiling a server init statement : 37000: SQ074: Line 78: syntax error at '%' before 's' -- create method vc_render () for vspx_browse_button
{
if ( not self.vc_enabled)
return;

if (self....
18:20:39 Error compiling a server init statement : 37000: SQ074: Line 46: syntax error at '\' before ''\''' -- create method vc_render () for vspx_return_button
{
if ( not self.vc_enabled)
return;
if (self.b...
18:20:39 Error executing a server init statement : 22007: XM003: XML parser detected an error:
	ERROR  : 37000 XM029: XPath interpreter, line 0: Invalid character at %
 in . like ''%'' in attribute test of tag http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Transform:when in line 453 of file http://local.virt/vspx_expand
at line 453 column 38 of 'http://local.virt/vspx_expand'
      <xsl:when test=". like ''%''"><xsl:value-of select="." /></xsl:when>
------------------------------------^
 -- <?xml version='1.0'?>
<!--
 -  
 -  $Id: vspx_expa
18:20:39 Error executing a server init statement : 22007: XM003: XML parser detected an error:
	ERROR  : 37000 XM029: XPath interpreter, line 0: Invalid character at %
 in . like ''%'' in attribute test of tag http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Transform:when in line 4647 of file http://local.virt/vspx
at line 4647 column 34 of 'http://local.virt/vspx'
  <xsl:when test=". like ''%''"><xsl:value-of select="." /></xsl:when>
--------------------------------^
 -- <?xml version='1.0'?>
<!DOCTYPE xsl:stylesheet [
 
18:20:39 Roll forward started
18:20:39 Roll forward complete
18:20:40 Checkpoint started
18:20:40 Checkpoint finished, log reused
18:20:40 HTTP/WebDAV server online at 8890
18:20:40 Server online at 1111 (pid 39279)
mp%
```


----------



## mathiasp (Sep 2, 2011)

I get the same behaviour with the virtuoso-6.1.3.tbz packages from -current and -stable.

I now have 6.1.2_1.tbz from FreeBSD 8.2 in May installed, which works for now.

Can anyone use the admin (conductor) of virtuoso 6.1.3?

Cheers, Mathias


----------

